# My new slingshot



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi 
After hours of sanding I got my self a new slingshot 






















































Its a good start ............ but there ar some things that has to changes .

have fun 
Papa Total loss


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice wide fork, and great wood working!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job and fantastic slingshot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very Nice. Looks like a Fat Bob.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Papa! Looks like one Baumstamm would love! Love the wood working too. Great job Bud! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That one has a lot of character!!!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Great craftsmanship


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like everything about that from the choice of materials and the carving to fit to the way the bands are tied.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What can I say, it looks great. -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes Sir, a design after my own tastes. That really looks great! Hopefully it will be exactly what you expect after putting several hundred (even thousands) through the forks. And hopefully through the bullseye.

Ray


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

thats a work of beauty right there o.o


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow,

great craftsmanship!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice slingshot, beautiful craftsmanship.
Martin.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

SWEET


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great! And big enough to shoot golf balls, too. BTW, just got 100 used balls for about 10 Euros on ebay.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta say WOW too !


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

it is said that inside every huge chunk of wood is a perfect slingshot frame , It looks like you found one ! LOL Great Job !!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking frame...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can it get more ergo then this.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

And it's a hammer grip design!


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Can it get more ergo then this.












YES think so








Papa Total loss


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You have a skill that I wish I had. You turned a piece of wood into a work of art. Thanks for showing the pictures. If I had that slingshot I would put it in a glass case and it would be for showing only...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Gote Rider said:


> You have a skill that I wish I had. You turned a piece of wood into a work of art. Thanks for showing the pictures. If I had that slingshot I would put it in a glass case and it would be for showing only...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


Well finaly got some pict. on my computer








This is the sling shot Iam working on right now .


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

got a few more pict. 



























The first shots . I only did not no the right way to make the band on the frame !
So I was very happy the band stay on its place








If anyone has an idea how to ................................. please Iam open for any suggestion



















Ill try to get more pict. of the band attachment tomorrow

Have fun Papa Total Loss


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang!!!! that is cool. 
you might want to use eye bolts and attach the bands like a Chinese slingshot.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm that would work ??

Ar there example pict. of these eye bolds on a wooden frame ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Shot in the foot, uses this style of attachment.


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay thanxx 
Lets see what the local Wall mart has to offer









Have fun 
Papa Total Loss


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I see truggies.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Man that beautiful creation should take the grand prize for slingshot of the decade ! I'm working on a couple of natural hickory pocket poachers that totally pale in comparison. I don't think I have ever seen such craftsmanship and wonderful imagination before.
My forks are being made to carry with me in my backpack strapped to my motorcycle so I can stop and shoot once in a while to or from work. I am going to rig them with light 18-42 four strand tubes for plinking. I dipped them in shellac and am waiting for them to dry. I'll show them with tubes installed soon, but here is what I have got done so far.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

That is the coolest slingshot I've seen in a long time. It's also the only wrist-braced that is made from one piece of wood. Overall a great job and I hope many more to come!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That wrist braced slingshot is truly a work of art, Papa. Beautiful!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SPECTACULAR !!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool!

Why don't you use flat bands? Remove the screw and shoot flat bands over the top, with a rubber band attachment.

This will also maximize the power.

And test beforehand if the laminated pieces hold, I recommend attaching string, putting the frame in the vise and then pull with 100 lbs...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very interesting work there Papa!!! You have quite successfully combined slingshots, wood working and art sculpture. Simply wonderful!!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Papá!


In truth very remarkable your ability to work the wood. your works are superb


Chepo


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanxx for all the comments , Iam just a metalworker so the only thing I no how to use is the small grinder and some sanding paper ( and blisters on my thumb )









Yes I do want to shoot flat band but I did not have the best way too attach them to the frame yesterday .
I will look into the eye bolds attachment .
The top of the fork is 2cm wide and tapered as you can see in one of the pict. 
If I rounded the top , can I still use lets say 5 cm wide band ? Or has the band need to be flat over the top ?
Do I need to fold the 5cm or wider band into lets say 2 cm wide ?
I need some help here please









Yes you see Truggies thats a great hobby for my son and me we race international Belgium , Germany , France , and Holland !!!!

Have fun 
Papa Total Loss


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

As promised .
I went for the attachment whit "Kevlar" 500kg rope this is very durable so it dont wears quickly.














































I could not decide what to use Flatband or tube !!










I made it possible to use both of them Flatband and Tube !




























have to find someone that can make a few action pict.

Have Fun 
Papa Total Loss


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great work...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats very nice, good work.I see you are into Rc as well.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats an amazing pair of slingshots, you have turned making slingshots into an art form.
Martin.


----------

